# Puros Indios at Elite Cigars post1



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok I am going to need two posts to get all the pics. Myself and vegasgirl went by there for just an hour or so before we went downtown Houston to meet some members from the RTDA. Elite Cigars is in The Woodlands TX, inside of all things a Truck Stop Gas Station. But as you will see it is a very nice place. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Awesome! Cigars, booze, and BOTL's...my 3 favorite things!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks like a really great place.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

That is an awesome sight.


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh my, Elite Cigars looks like an awesome cigar shop. 

Where is it located?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

The Woodlands, Texas


----------

